# Wilwood brake kit for MKIV inquiry.



## 03gti1.8t (Jul 15, 2003)

anyone running the wilwood brake kit? opinions, reviews, pros and cons, etc...? if you dont know what im talking click there--->http://www.wilwood.com/BrakeKi...x.asp
TIA
jorge


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jorge,
There are alot of guys here locally that run that kit for both street and race. We have some pretty gnarly downhill course around here the Siskyou pass and HWY66. And I have heard only good about that kit. The only con's I've heard were that for daily use the Wilwood calipers don't have dust boots to protect the square cut o-rings. However still know issues with faulty parts..
p.s. I got a sweet hook up on Wilwood parts, what did you get priced for that DynaPro kit?
[email protected] 
http://www.precisionbrakescompany.com
LTorres2 Out West


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood brake kit for MKIV inquiry. (03gti1.8t)*

Yah, you need to rebuild them every year or so.


_Modified by dcomiskey at 4:29 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (LTorres2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTorres2* »_p.s. I got a sweet hook up on Wilwood parts, what did you get priced for that DynaPro kit?
[email protected] 
http://www.precisionbrakescompany.com
LTorres2 Out West 

Can you get just the adapters? I have the calipers and rotors already, but I need the adapters for my MKIV. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gti1.8t (Jul 15, 2003)

ive seen the kit online for about $853. can you explain a little more about this dust boots and the o-ring issue. is there a dust boot that can be fitted on the kit to correct this issue? does wilwood know of the issue and if so, do they provide a solution? 
thanks again
jorge.


----------



## PolePositionUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Wilwood brake kit for MKIV inquiry. (03gti1.8t)*

Jorge,
You have another option,
Brembo makes a big brake kit for your volkswagen, 328mm rotors with 4 piston Brembo calipers, colors choice red, black or silver
The willwood kit is not recommended for street use, racing only
feel fre to email or quote for special pricing on the Brembo kit
thanks
Victor


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Wilwood brake kit for MKIV inquiry. (PolePositionUSA)*

Victor,
Just simply put most aftermarket stuff that is rated high performance is listed as offroad or race use only. They do this because to pass the strict Federal and State Highway saftey test to actually label it for street use would just be too cumbersome and non-profitable. Kits would literally take years to hit the MARKET!!
LTorres2


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Wilwood brake kit for MKIV inquiry. (PolePositionUSA)*

In regards to dust boots: All O.E.M calipers come with dust boots to protect the square cut O-rings.The main function of a Square cut o-ring or seal is to seal the brake fluid from the piston and allow the piston to retract once the brake pedal is depressed. With Wilwood in the above mentioned con to this kit. It is referenced that 95% of Wilwoods calipers do not include dust boots (like O.E.M) to protect this very vital hydraulic component. In the 18 plus yrs. I have seen Wilwood calipers at work I have only seen maybe 1 at most 2 calipers that would fall under warranty, due to failure of this seal!! How many people have you heard complain about this? Probably none....but it was the only real CON to the kit I could think of.
LTorres2 Out WEst


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jorge,
I could hook you up with that Wilwood kit for $799.00 no shipping in the U.S.A. But check out the Brembo kit too. If it's priced real high its most likely cuz it changes hands through so many levels of distributuion and everyone else needs to make a buck along the way!!
LTorres2 Out West


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (LTorres2)*

I've ran both Wilwood and TT set up. the piston seal thing is B.S. I NEVER rebuilt them, and never needed to. they're light as hell, because they're tiny. if you're looking for ultimate braking, going to a TT 12.3" kit will out perform the Wilwood. The surface area on the Wilwood is just too small. The TT set up with a set of Ferrodo 2500s pads on my 3300lbs TT coupe stopped days better than than my 2700lbs GTI VR6 MKIII. again on the plus side, besides looks, the Wilwoods weigh nothing.


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (03gti1.8t)*

Yeah, Im sure you could get just the adapters! For instance say you already had this kit and somehow destroyed a part in(wrecked maybe). They would be so kind as to supply adapters only I'm sure.


----------



## LTorres2 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Jorge, 
Before totally bowing down to the TT set up mentioned, not that I don't somewhat agree. Of course in sheer leverage advatage with a larger rotor it's gonna outperform! Hmm whats it cost? Anyway if going big was what you wanted why didn't you say so we can go with any of the following custom combo's 11.75", 12.19", 12.75",12.80",12.90",13.00" and with the following calipers 4 Piston Dyanlite, Superlite, Billet Dynalite or Superlite, 6 piston SL6 or SL6R radial mount. But heck who said bigger is better anyway, not I. But if thats what your lookin for let me know....


----------

